# CM 4228 vs. Wingard PR 8800



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay,

I've decided to find out if my situation will be improved by more antenna gain, so I need to decide between 2 models, the Wingard PR 8800 or the CM 4228.

The PR 8800 can be had locally, for $63 and, I can avoid shipping charges.

All the C2 4228 dealers charge $25 or more to ship that giant box, making the price $75-$80.

So, is there THAT much of a difference between the two?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Look at http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html for performance comparisons.

The performance of the PR8800 is flatter over the UHF spectrum, performing better below CH25 and above CH60.

On the other hand the CM4228 has some effecacy as a VHF antenna, especially on channels 10,11 and 13.

If you have or will have no VHF stations, I'd go for the PR8800.


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Look at http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html for performance comparisons.
> 
> The performance of the PR8800 is flatter over the UHF spectrum, performing better below CH25 and above CH60.
> 
> ...


The main channel I am shooting for is 47. Any difference on opinion then?

EDIT: I missed the axis labeled "channel" the first time. The 4228 does seem to be better at 47, but only marginally.


----------



## Digital Madman (May 23, 2005)

The second graph, which is the net gain over at HDTV primer is the one you should look at. The 4228 has about 5 db more gain on 47 than the 8800 does. If you have no VHF, I would go with the antennas direct 43XG or 91XG. Light weight and very powerful!devil12:


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

Digital Madman said:


> The second graph, which is the net gain over at HDTV primer is the one you should look at. The 4228 has about 5 db more gain on 47 than the 8800 does. If you have no VHF, I would go with the antennas direct 43XG or 91XG. Light weight and very powerful!devil12:


I tried the 43XG, and it didn't work. Unfortunately, I have bigger issues in my situation (outlined in painstaking detail at the avs forum).

I bought the 8800, and set it up last night. It didn't help my situation in my attic. I will move it outside when I get a chance.


----------



## Digital Madman (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure it's over my head then too! Good luck finding the right solution. Sometimes it's all just luck I think.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Digital TV reception is an art, not a science.

Every situation is unique and only trial and error will give you definitive results.

We can guess what will work given a limited amount of information, but experience is the best teacher here.


----------

